# Gas Dryer Frigidaire Loud Noise Help Please



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Gas Dryer Frigidaire*

Frigidaire Dryer crcg5700as1. Changed felt & glides,changed bearings.Felt in back of drum looks burnt. Loud scrapping noise by back of drum after drum warms up. Also sounds like noise is coming from behind dryer by motor. Facing dryer left side back of dryer gets hot. I really don't know what else to do. When I take the drum off everything seems to work fine. I cannot keep it going very long with the drum off due to not having air only. Mine I put on low heat and let it run for a while and it seemed motor and fan and heat all were fine. 

That noise starts out soft but as the drum gets warmer and warmer the clatching noise gets louder and louder. Is something behind the drum where the heat shield is maybe bent. So confused cause scrapping noise behind drum left side and noise by motor also.


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a Frigidaire gas dryer crcg5700as1 which started with a noise and gradually got louder and louder. Replace the bearings in the back and put in new felt and glides in the front. This did nothing at all. Same sounds possibly coming from motor area like a clatching sounds that gets louder and louder. Rubbing sound from behind drum on left side facing dryer. Dryer felt in back by heat shield looked like it was burnt. Vacuumed everything. 6 in family and really need dryer to work. Dryer works fine for about 3 - 5 minutes, turns, heats up, then it starts this noise which increases and gets louder. Drum turns, air flows out at vent outside. I can turn drum by hand with a little resistance. Really need someone to help me on what else I can do* PLEASE*.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Make sure you don't have the drum in a bind. Other than that ..Possibly bad motor bearings


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

did you put front glides in with teflon overhang facing towards drum? noise may also be coming from a cracked blower or blower hse. after it heats it expands and causes a noise. sometimes hard to see. pull drum and run mtr to try to determine source. only couple things will cause this.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

just saw this 2nd post.. is the drum fully seated in that rear cup? when you pull drum you should see scrape marks if it's hitting. nothing else try to adjust legs. the dryer may be out of square. it's a pretty flimsy unit and easily knocked out of square.


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jacques said:


> did you put front glides in with teflon overhang facing towards drum? noise may also be coming from a cracked blower or blower hse. after it heats it expands and causes a noise. sometimes hard to see. pull drum and run mtr to try to determine source. only couple things will cause this.


I ran my dryer with the drum out and it runs just fine. I have ordered a belt now thinking maybe the drum heating up is expanding the belt and the belt is slipping. Do you think all this noise could be my belt slipping. How do I tell if the belt is slipping? The drum is turning I know that but it takes a couple of minutes for this noise to start.


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

kenmac said:


> Make sure you don't have the drum in a bind. Other than that ..Possibly bad motor bearings


What do you mean the drum in a bind ? I can open the front door and turn the drum by hand.


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jacques said:


> did you put front glides in with teflon overhang facing towards drum? noise may also be coming from a cracked blower or blower hse. after it heats it expands and causes a noise. sometimes hard to see. pull drum and run mtr to try to determine source. only couple things will cause this.


 
I put the glides in with them facing the drum (back of dryer)


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jacques said:


> just saw this 2nd post.. is the drum fully seated in that rear cup? when you pull drum you should see scrape marks if it's hitting. nothing else try to adjust legs. the dryer may be out of square. it's a pretty flimsy unit and easily knocked out of square.


It was running fine then all of a sudden this noise started. I checked the leveling and it is level. No scraps on the back of the dryer.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

no scrapes on dryer=not hitting. if belt were slipping drum wont turn with clothes load. belt inst correctly? rib side down?? from the rear access-watch idler while dryer running-ok?? ..with top in up position run dryer and see if you can determine source while observing drum while it rotates.


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

Jacques said:


> no scrapes on dryer=not hitting. if belt were slipping drum wont turn with clothes load. belt inst correctly? rib side down?? from the rear access-watch idler while dryer running-ok?? ..with top in up position run dryer and see if you can determine source while observing drum while it rotates.


Rib side is down but what am I suppose to watch with the idler? Are you talking about the wheel the belt goes around correct? Is this the arm connected to the motor that makes the belt turn? I see the belt going around the wheel (Idler arm?) and then around the motor, both move but after the heat kicks on the sound seems to come from the motor area somewhere and gradually gets louder and louder. Could this actually be coming from the blower. It's so hard to tell because the drum is on and all I can here is noise from the motor area. It doesn't seem to be coming from the front by the blower area. I hope my bearings in the motor aren't shot? The idler arm moves a little bit, not completely stationary. Are there also some bearing in this arm that I should oil? If it was the bearings in the motor would it start out quiet and then gradually get noisy? Just had it running about ten minutes and it sounds like a rattling sound down by the motor. This rattling sound gets louder and louder. This is really agravating me. I really appreciate your help cause I will try anything. There aren't many parts in there but?????


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Chris666 said:


> What do you mean the drum in a bind ? I can open the front door and turn the drum by hand.


 


Doesn't mean it's correctly installed. When you load it with wet towels & tries to turn.. It could possibly be the motor. When bearing goes if it's not caught in time it can place alot of undue strain on the motor


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

kenmac said:


> Doesn't mean it's correctly installed. When you load it with wet towels & tries to turn.. It could possibly be the motor. When bearing goes if it's not caught in time it can place alot of undue strain on the motor


So how can I tell if I did that? I have had the drum out several times already and every time the dryer keeps on making that same noise...but like I said the noise doesn't start until after the drum has warmed up and if I keep it going the sound will just keep getting louder, like a clashing sound....like something on a rod jibbling back and forth.


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris666 said:


> Rib side is down but what am I suppose to watch with the idler? Are you talking about the wheel the belt goes around correct? Is this the arm connected to the motor that makes the belt turn? I see the belt going around the wheel (Idler arm?) and then around the motor, both move but after the heat kicks on the sound seems to come from the motor area somewhere and gradually gets louder and louder. Could this actually be coming from the blower. It's so hard to tell because the drum is on and all I can here is noise from the motor area. It doesn't seem to be coming from the front by the blower area. I hope my bearings in the motor aren't shot? The idler arm moves a little bit, not completely stationary. Are there also some bearing in this arm that I should oil? If it was the bearings in the motor would it start out quiet and then gradually get noisy? Just had it running about ten minutes and it sounds like a rattling sound down by the motor. This rattling sound gets louder and louder. This is really agravating me. I really appreciate your help cause I will try anything. There aren't many parts in there but?????


Thank you for all your help, it is the motor....


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

kenmac said:


> Doesn't mean it's correctly installed. When you load it with wet towels & tries to turn.. It could possibly be the motor. When bearing goes if it's not caught in time it can place alot of undue strain on the motor


Thank you for all your time, it is the motor.....

Got the motor but I cannot get the fan off of the motor. It just won't come off? ANy ideas how to get that off. I have tried everything.....that piece of plastic 7/8" hex is attached to the fan right? The whole thing should come off but it just won't budge.


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris666 said:


> Thank you for all your help, it is the motor....


 Hi, I received my motor but I cannot get that plastic hex 7/8" bolt off of the rod....Is this attached to the fan or is it separate? I am beginning to strip it and I don't know if that is suppose to just come off or is the fan and all come off of the rod......Thanks you


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the blower fan should just thread onto the motor shaft, just remember it is reverse threads so turn the oppossite way you normally would. These usualy come off very hard and are knuckle busters s obe careful


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I usually order a new blower with motor. Like he said. left hand threads


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

kenmac said:


> I usually order a new blower with motor. Like he said. left hand threads


 Well I ended up breaking off the blower wheel and the metal screw is like welded onto the rod from the motor. Couldn't even budge it with the fan blade off. Now I am having a rough time finding just the blower wheel. can't see spending more money when all I need is the blower. CRGR5700AS1 is the model Frigidaire and on the back of the wheel it has 131479300 which is for the whole blower housing and wheel. What a mess this turns into.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

yep, looks like it comes as an assy. for about 58 bucks


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

kenmac said:


> yep, looks like it comes as an assy. for about 58 bucks


 Great now what else can happen? Thank you for your time and Happy Thanksgiving....still looking for just wheel blower though.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Chris666 said:


> Great now what else can happen? Thank you for your time and Happy Thanksgiving.... though.


 

Gas valve, timer, coils, ignitor,sensors


hope you have a good one also


----------



## Chris666 (Nov 11, 2010)

kenmac said:


> Gas valve, timer, coils, ignitor,sensors
> 
> 
> hope you have a good one also


Oh please don't even say that....I want my dryer back already, getting might cold in Illinois now and I cannot hang my laudnry out on the line. Thanks again for all your help!!!!
Happy Thanksgiving !!!!


----------

